

How can we make it easier to rediscover great content from our past? - kalvin
http://kalv.in/how-can-we-make-it-easier-to-rediscover-great-content-from-our-past/

======
elbrodeur
As I was reading this I, at first, didn't get it. I've never been a very
active blogger or sharer.

But then it hit me: I realized I've been participating in forums, emailing,
chatting, posting status updates, uploading photos to a dozen different
services, created at least a dozen different versions of my portfolio, writing
thoughts on myspace and friendster, and a hundred other services since my teen
years. After a few moments, I realized I've probably easily created 200,000 -
300,000 pieces of data that are, at this point, kind of lost.

It'd be amazing to have a wayback machine for my online life.

The scope of a product like this, though, makes me balk: Cracking the egg of
getting all of that data seems pretty daunting.

Edit: Just did a little bit of hard thinking about how many pieces of data
I've created and it's probably closer to 100,000. Still a pretty incredible
amount of data to create and never revisit.

